# nvidia.ko no such device [SOLVED]

## cozomo

hi, i've been on IRC for a while and the person who had been helping me got stuck. i had been trying to install the nvidia module following the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml and i ran into this error when i got to modprobing nvidia: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

here is the dmesg output: http://rafb.net/p/YcuAaK76.html

here is lspci: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0671

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)

00:05.0 SATA controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AHCI IDE Controller (0106) (rev 03)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
```

here is lsmod: 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

thermal                 8604  0 

button                  4112  0 

processor              19160  1 thermal

sis190                 10628  0 

mii                     3200  1 sis190

sg                     21404  0 

rtc                     6552  0 

floppy                 39684  0 

tg3                    83460  0 

e1000                  86464  0 

nfs                    82540  0 

lockd                  40712  1 nfs

sunrpc                102172  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   133100  0 

raid10                 15232  0 

raid456               108560  0 

async_tx                1536  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1280  1 raid456

async_xor               1792  1 raid456

xor                    11784  2 raid456,async_xor

raid1                  14976  0 

raid0                   5504  0 

dm_bbr                  8096  0 

dm_snapshot            10148  0 

dm_mirror              13312  0 

dm_mod                 28864  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          1152  0 

pdc_adma                3844  0 

sata_mv                11784  0 

ata_piix                7812  0 

ahci                   12932  2 

sata_qstor              4100  0 

sata_vsc                3332  0 

sata_uli                2436  0 

sata_sis                3716  0 

sata_sx4                7172  0 

sata_nv                 9220  0 

sata_via                4740  0 

sata_svw                3076  0 

sata_sil24              7172  0 

sata_sil                4616  0 

sata_promise            5764  0 

pata_sis                6148  1 sata_sis

libata                 67380  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,

sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

sbp2                   13064  0 

ohci1394               21168  0 

ieee1394               48824  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7552  0 

usbhid                 16768  0 

ohci_hcd               13700  0 

uhci_hcd               14988  0 

usb_storage            54592  0 

ehci_hcd               20236  0 

usbcore                75912  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

mod edit: fixed long line --bunderLast edited by cozomo on Thu Jan 10, 2008 11:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bones McCracker

You could try what dmesg is telling you to do.

If you followed that guide you have the following kernel configuration items:

```
Device Drivers --->

Graphics Support --->

< >   nVidia Framebuffer Support

< >   nVidia Riva support

```

Is that the case?  Also, I'm guessing you are on x86, yes?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cozomo, 

```
NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).
```

You cannot use the nvidia or riva framebuffer drivers with the nvidia binary blob.

If you must have a framebuffer console, use vesa-tng, vesa, or uvesafb

----------

## Bones McCracker

Right.  If I didn't make it clear, the code block I quoted from the nvidia guide you are using shows these items being de-selected (meaning they should not be included when the kernel is built).  And that's what your dmesg output was hinting at where it said: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb support)

 

----------

## cozomo

i realized that compiling the kernel doesnt necessarily replace the old one, and even though i compiled twice without nvidia fb etc etc i never refreshed the kernel. it works now. thank you

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *cozomo wrote:*   

> i realized that compiling the kernel doesnt necessarily replace the old one, and even though i compiled twice without nvidia fb etc etc i never refreshed the kernel. it works now. thank you

 

Glad it's working.   :Smile: 

Could you pu [Solved] in the "Subject" of the original post?

----------

## paraflou

how do u "refresh" kernel??? i only recompile it and save the new bzImage to /boot

how do i refresh kernel???

i think i must do a refresh!!!

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *paraflou wrote:*   

> how do u "refresh" kernel??? i only recompile it and save the new bzImage to /boot
> 
> how do i refresh kernel???
> 
> i think i must do a refresh!!!

 

Yes, he meant recompile it and save the new image to /boot.

You would also have to rebuild any externally-provided modules you may be using (e.g., nividia-drivers).

You must then reboot, of course, to load the newly-compiled kernel.

----------

## paraflou

i just found out tha in make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" i accidentally changed it to nvdia

now i changed it back to nvidia

what i need to do so that nvidia can take effect on my pc

emerge --newuse world? Is this only about USE flags or the whole make.conf??

any help? command order to fix my problem?

p.s. thanx for helping

----------

## Bones McCracker

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## paraflou

i ve read this manual sooo many times!!!

i need to know what command should i use so that all changes in make.conf can take effect

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *paraflou wrote:*   

> i ve read this manual sooo many times!!!
> 
> i need to know what command should i use so that all changes in make.conf can take effect

 

emerge -uavDN world

emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild

----------

## NeddySeagoon

paraflou,

The full answer is to rebuild Xorg.

The short answer is 

```
emerge -1 nvidia-drivers
```

The -1 means --oneshot, so the package name does not go into your world file.

Your corrected make.conf will take care of nvidia-drivers when Xorg is updated next

----------

## Bones McCracker

Activating VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" and then running emerge -uDN world will cause any packages that honor the VIDEO_CARDS variable to be rebuilt (e.g., x11-base/xorg-drivers, media-video/ffmpeg).

It will also cause x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers to be emerged, because, with VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers becomes a dependency of x11-base/xorg-drivers.

----------

